# just a computer question



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys as i mentioned before im new to s.s.sports and also the internet . My devices are a phone and tablet. My question is i cant reply from my tablet on a topic ,currently im using my phone now . How do i regain that ability? Am i needing to download a new ap ? Any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

What web browsers are you using on your devices? I've had issues with internet explorer and since switched to Google chrome. My issues resolved with chrome.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you have to use a different web browser your tablet does not support a flash flayer.....try dolfin or puffin

one of those should work for your tablet~AKAOldmiser


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im using google chrome my phone is working but my tablet automatically updates itself since the last update is when it stopped letting me post replies on tbe forum . Im currently communicating with phone now


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I acctually thought i unsubscribed by accident.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im using google chrome my phone is working but my tablet automatically updates itself since the last update is when it stopped letting me post replies on tbe forum . Im currently communicating with phone now


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry for the repeat


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

If you have and Android based tablet you can try uninstalling chrome updates (you could always reinstall them later).

So go to Settings> choose Applications> select Chrome> click Uninstall Updates> then restart your tablet and see if you can post.

You could also try the browsers that oldmiser suggested and/or try contacting one of the moderators to see if they have any suggestions.

Hope it helps.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks ill do that when i get home


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you cannot reply, the likely cause is that you simply are not signed in.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok ill make sure i do that before trying anything else. Oh by the way did you see coment on your topic for the fs 1 about what tubing you use when you make your band sets for it . Thanks again natural fork . Also thanks to old miser and kwin pr.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok ill make sure i do that before trying anything else. Oh by the way did you see coment on your topic for the fs 1 about what tubing you use when you make your band sets for it . Thanks again natural fork . Also thanks to old miser and kwin pr.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not use chrome browser on my tablet....Firefox is better anyway on my Nexus 7.....But still like to use dolfin free browser....had a flash media player built in to there browser.....when I use my tablet ..I power it on...get wifi hook up..then use dolfin browser for inter-net...Have had no issue's...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats the same tablet im using i love the thing but still have alot to learn about it . I m definately going to give a sugestions a try thank you so much.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

namazu said:


> Thats the same tablet im using i love the thing but still have alot to learn about it . I m definately going to give a sugestions a try thank you so much.


Download the dolfin brower from google play store....OM


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok and thanks for all the help


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey guys what has two thimbs and is a dummy ? Me it turn out natural fork was right i just had to sign in . I guess i never signed till now . Any ways thanks for all your help i deffinatly learned alot of option to keep in mind for the future . Keep slingin em. Namazu aka dummy


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

namazu said:


> Hey guys what has two thimbs and is a dummy ? Me it turn out natural fork was right i just had to sign in . I guess i never signed till now . Any ways thanks for all your help i deffinatly learned alot of option to keep in mind for the future . Keep slingin em. Namazu aka dummy


I would not say your dumb by any means....just some electronic items a person has to be introduce too & how things work....I would still suggest using

the dolfin browser.....as the nexus7 Does not support adobe flash player......Most other browser's have a built in flash player ..so it will be easy to to get on

the inner-net web site's....like the SSF Forum.......My friend every day is a learning process in life......~AKAOldmiser

PS as to most forums or blog's you have to become a member & sign in too may any replies or comments & to make posts...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad I could help.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Give yourself some time to learn little by little and you will be shooting and posting with the best of them!

DB


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks dogbox it been fun learning i would really like to learn how to upload thumbnail pics with my tablet .


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys what has two thimbs and is a dummy ? Me it turn out natural fork was right i just had to sign in . I guess i never signed till now . Any ways thanks for all your help i deffinatly learned alot of option to keep in mind for the future . Keep slingin em. Namazu aka dummy
> ...


And the ol son of a gun can cook too! For a guy your age, Im impressed as he-ll Mr. Techmiser


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks again ill look in to the dolfin browser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Namazu, go to the Newbie section and have a look at the list from the top... 5th one down addresses your question. You just have to 'know' where your pictures you want to upload "are" or, move them to an easy place that you can. on my PC, all I have to do is 'Go to the bottom of the post and click on "More Options" which will poen up your post and have at the bottom a paperclip - Choose Files.. click on that and you're half way there... the rest you will get!

DB


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks dogbox ill look at it and twice on topics i wished i could uploed pics to show what i was talking about.


----------

